# Water/Meth in 2.7T?



## jettasmooth (Aug 7, 2002)

anyone in here running water/methanol injection on their 2.7T? I am just curious as to the gains and if anyone has any data from running this setup. With or without upgraded turbos......
Thanks!


----------



## nicetry (Mar 13, 2008)

Yes I have water/meth setup in my S4. I currently am a very healthy 2+ and the set up has worked wonders for the cars performance. I can't tell you precise figures for an untuned set up as I've been logging and tweaking my set up before and after the meth. So before the meth I was running about 12psi boost and with my lemmisettings I would get about 22-23deg of timing advance up top while keeping my CF's in the low single digits and my other various readings like egt temps at safe levels. I was running ~6.2 - 6.4 FATS times, don't laugh remember I'm at high elevation. Now with meth and countless logging and tweaking I'm now running 15psi and have ~30deg timing advance up top while my CF's are still low single digits. My FATS are now also at ~5.2 - 5.4sec's. Significant difference in power, now without tuning your gains you won't see as much difference but your IAT's will be significantly lower and with the significantly higher octane levels you'll get the ME7 will self adapt and you will definitely get gains. Go onto AZ and run a search for meth and you will find tons of threads on the subject, so just do lots of research and good luck!


----------



## jettasmooth (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: (nicetry)*

Thanks for the reply, thats alot of good info. Im planning on doing a turbo upgrade in the future, so with the new turbos and water/meth, I think it will really bring the car to life. Either going K04's or GT28RS kit with MTM software. We will see how it progresses.


----------



## SnowTech.4 (Oct 23, 2009)

I would definitley contact USRT, as Scott knows his stuff on the 2.7 and is very familiar not just with systems and tuning but also the specifics like nozzle placement etc.
Long story short, the S4s see some impressive gains.
One thing to keep in mind is that even with K04s, the spool is fast enough that a system basing injection on MAF signal or fuel injector pulse-width is going to be an asset in terms of controling the system.


----------



## jettasmooth (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: (SnowTech.4)*

Thanks, Ill definitely check with USRT http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DubLuv11 (Oct 15, 2007)

i'd also like to know a little more about water meth kits... 
how it works?
where you'd refill the meth?
how expensive is it?


----------



## jettasmooth (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: (DubLuv11)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubLuv11* »_i'd also like to know a little more about water meth kits... 
how it works?
where you'd refill the meth?
how expensive is it?

check out devils own and USRT, they both have good info on there


----------



## Jurjen (Oct 9, 2002)

*Re: (DubLuv11)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubLuv11* »_i'd also like to know a little more about water meth kits... 
how it works?
where you'd refill the meth?
how expensive is it?

How it works? read this :http://forums.nasioc.com/forum...37176

You refill it yourself. I have mine rigged up to use the washer fluid bottle, but you can install a dedicated reservoir yourself.
I buy a gallon of the stuff for $6.99 at my local hardware store, and mix it 50-50 with distilled water. 
Depending on driving, I usually go through half a gallon per full tank of gas. But I have blown through all of it in less than 50 miles (Blame some guy in a vr-t







)


----------



## DubLuv11 (Oct 15, 2007)

thats awesome...so its cheap to buy too!! i'll definitely be looking into that...


----------



## Jurjen (Oct 9, 2002)

*Re: (DubLuv11)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubLuv11* »_thats awesome...so its cheap to buy too!! i'll definitely be looking into that...

Yah, kits range from 300-500bucks, and it took me about 6hrs to install it, I placed my pump behind the drivers side intercooler - you can't even see I have W/M


----------



## 83854life (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: (Jurjen)*

Be careful with that install a guy around here destroyed his heads by installing the injectors the wrong way if your not sure how to install w/m have someone with experience do it for you.If done wrong it could cost you a left one. Just a warning.


----------



## HOVTroll (Jan 10, 2005)

Contact Prince @ VAST performance.. Their water/meth kit is great for 2.7t's.. Great customer service and a great kit.


----------



## Jurjen (Oct 9, 2002)

*Re: (HOVTroll)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HOVTroll* »_Contact Prince @ VAST performance.. Their water/meth kit is great for 2.7t's.. Great customer service and a great kit.

x2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif They know their 2.7t's


----------



## V6 2.8L (Dec 29, 2009)

*Re: (Jurjen)*

So methanol increases octane correct? so i could use a 93 octane chip on 92 octane gas? Instead of using a 91 octane chip


----------



## jettasmooth (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: (V6 2.8L)*

it decreases the intake air temps, thus allowing fuel to be burned more efficiently, because cold air is denser than warm air.....


----------



## V6 2.8L (Dec 29, 2009)

*Re: (jettasmooth)*

Ya that's what the water is for but the meth is for an octane boost or am i way off base?


----------



## jettasmooth (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: (V6 2.8L)*

methanol is an octane booster as well, but mainly helps to make sure the fuel is burned more completely.


----------



## V6 2.8L (Dec 29, 2009)

*Re: (jettasmooth)*

so no go on the 93 chip?


----------



## jettasmooth (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: (V6 2.8L)*


_Quote, originally posted by *V6 2.8L* »_so no go on the 93 chip?

that I have no idea......

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## FlyboyS4 (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: (jettasmooth)*

There's the direct affect of adding a minute amount of 119'ish octane methanol, and also the indirect knock resistance you gain from water/methanol. The latter would have to be tested on an engine similar to how RON and MON are done to determine what the resultant octane value of the mix was. You should be able to use a 93 octane code with 91 gas, provided you are injecting sufficient fluid.


----------



## FlyboyS4 (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: (jettasmooth)*

It doesn't allow the fuel to be burned more efficiently, cooling the intake reduces the chance for knock and it also allows more fuel to be injected because there is more air in the cylinder.


----------



## Rumblebug (Nov 7, 2003)

Water/meth helps in a number of ways. First is latent heat. Methanol has 2x the cooling effect of gasoline, water has 4x the effect. They both also cool the incoming air charge. 
Lastly is the octane effect. Methanol itself is a very high octane fuel. Water also has a similar effect by slowing the flame-front burn rate, controlling the combustion to prevent pre-ignition of the fuel (knock). Great stuff.
I currently run an Aquamist HFS-6 system.


----------



## Justin (Mar 7, 2006)

*Re: (Rumblebug)*

right now I have the devils own setup with dual nozzles...I am still running my 93 octane tune from Chicago with 91 octane Arizona gas and it seems to be working ok


----------



## Jurjen (Oct 9, 2002)

*Re: (Justin)*

I run the Apr 100 program on 93 octane with meth - works awesome!


----------

